# Wine soaked Oak slats.



## forktender (Dec 2, 2009)

Living close to the Napa valley CA I just got a bunch of Oak staves/slats that hung in huge vat's of wine while aging.
Both red and white wines, this should add a interesting flavor to my smoke.
Has anyone tried this before ?


----------



## hoser (Dec 2, 2009)

Just tell us what time to be at your house....I'm anxious to try that


----------



## treegje (Dec 2, 2009)

I've already smoked with them 

the scent that is released is suuuuper
you'll enjoy it,am sure

much smoke pleasure,do not forget the Q view


----------



## forktender (Dec 2, 2009)

These just came out of the vats so I won't be able to use them right away.
But if my test run works out, I have a friend in the wine industry .
I could have a never ending supply of wine soaked Oak wood that I would be willing to offer up as trade for other woods.
I will keep everyone posted for sure.
Dan


----------



## waysideranch (Dec 2, 2009)

Please send a truck load over here, thanks.


----------



## forktender (Dec 5, 2009)

I just picked up a truck load of the Oak staives / slats  after seeing the stuff that was given to me the other day .This wood smells awesome.
 I had to ask for more.
It only cost me 1 pint. of pesto & 1 pint. of Serrano pepper jelly and a promise of some smoked Salmon,next time I make it. 
I'll post a picture of the wood in the morning , it's about 36" x 1/4" x2 1/2"
Heck a few more truck loads & I could hardwood the floors in my dinning room. LOL!!!
He shoots and he scores.


----------



## smoking snow (Dec 5, 2009)

they are great ive used oak barrels that had rye in them nice taste


----------



## forktender (Dec 5, 2009)

oh cool 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I might have to make some trades for different types of woods.
either that or sell a few boxes outright. I will look into this a little more after I get it all stacked into the back yard.
Dan


----------



## raceyb (Dec 5, 2009)

Those are oak staves from wine aging and fermenting casks. You sir are a very lucky man!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 5, 2009)

Now that does sound really interesting for sure. And you say you can smoke with them too. Maybe we can work something out one day.


----------



## forktender (Dec 5, 2009)

Here's a picture of the Oak wood Staves before I unpacked my truck.
Damn this stuff smells awesome.
Gonna smoke some stuffed pork chops Sunday , I'll let you know what I think about Oak wine staves then.





I couldn't wait another day this stuff smelled so damn good I had to try it out. My wife had to work late shift tonight ,so I decided to thaw out a few pieces of chicken & a few Scalop's.
Threw them in the smoker at 300* for 35 minutes. DAMN !!!!!!!!
This meal was to die for ! Added rice and veggies and 2 to 9 good beer's and I was good to go!!!!!
This wood smells SSSSSOOOOOOOO ....damn good when it smoking.
I swear I'm in love with European wine soaked Oak staves for my flavor wood .Crap I didn't make enough tonight , this stuff was AWESOME !!!!! I will let you know how the pork chops turn out Sunday night. I'm going to glaze them in The Serrano pepper jelly recpt. that I got from GOT14U Damn all I want to do is eat today......LMFAO !!!!!!!

Thanks for all of your input on this wood.......I will keep you posted on how this ends up working out.
happy smoking.
Dan.


----------

